# Goldens born in April 2012



## cholli (May 18, 2012)

My new puppy Bella born April 10, 2012.


----------



## sarahlauren (Jun 10, 2012)

Charlemagne born April 14!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=115665&stc=1&d=1340683255

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=115665&stc=1&d=1340682971


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

my puppy was born April 10th like Bella


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Liza was born on April 11, 2012. She has a big sister, Tess, of almost three.


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

Jax was born April 23!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Kenzie was born April 27. Brought her home June 23.


----------



## My Ali-bug (Jun 28, 2012)

*Meet Ali!*

*Hello to all of you! I'm new on this forum (although I have been browsing it for a few weeks now!) I found this thread and had to share. My puppy is Ali. She was born on April 1, 2012. Brought her home at 10 weeks old. Currently 12.5 weeks old and a terror! lol* 

*Brandy*


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Are Non-Golden puppies allowed in this thread!? Pucci was born April 22nd, 2012.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Are Non-Golden puppies allowed in this thread!? Pucci was born April 22nd, 2012.


Of course! A doggy as sweet as Pucci? Sure!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He was a good boy today at the vets for his first set of shots and weighs a big 2.5kg! (Or 5.5lbs)


----------



## AbbysMom505 (Jun 16, 2012)

My sweet girls, Abby and Maggie, were born April 24th. Maggs just went to the vet today and weighed in at 23.6 lbs! She's going to be a big girlie! Abby goes in on Wednesday. I am so excited to find out how much she has grown!  These sweet girls are such a pleasure even though Abby is a feisty one! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

Baxter's birthday too!


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

My boy was born on April 23rd, he now weighs 35 pounds, big boy and he has a ot of energy, lol!


----------



## AbbysMom505 (Jun 16, 2012)

maryt said:


> My boy was born on April 23rd, he now weighs 35 pounds, big boy and he has a ot of energy, lol!


Oh my goodness! He is going to be a big boy!!  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

AbbysMom505 said:


> My sweet girls, Abby and Maggie, were born April 24th. Maggs just went to the vet today and weighed in at 23.6 lbs! She's going to be a big girlie! Abby goes in on Wednesday. I am so excited to find out how much she has grown!  These sweet girls are such a pleasure even though Abby is a feisty one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


My girl zoey Mae was also born on the 24th. She weighed 19lb at her appointment two weeks ago so I'm sure she is close to Maggie's size now if not bigger.


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

AbbysMom505 said:


> Oh my goodness! He is going to be a big boy!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I know, I am excited about it though, he is so amazing


----------



## dmist (May 18, 2012)

My boy Riley was born on April 5th and he weighted in at 35 lbs on August 2 at the vet.


----------



## SterlingValleyGoldens (Jun 13, 2011)

How big are everyone's puppies now? Just wanting to compare to my girl Molly who was born on April 4th. Last time I weighed her she was 25 lbs. but that was a few weeks ago. 

She loves to sleep with this rock!


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

Baxter now weighs in at 40 pounds!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Just weighed Zoey yesterday. 30.2lbs. She turns four months on Tuesday!


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

SterlingValleyGoldens said:


> How big are everyone's puppies now? Just wanting to compare to my girl Molly who was born on April 4th. Last time I weighed her she was 25 lbs. but that was a few weeks ago.
> 
> She loves to sleep with this rock!


Augie born on April 16th, 2012.

Augie is just over 4 months old. He was at the vet on Saturday and weighed in at 27.2 pounds. Gosh, he is getting big and seems to be growing taller everyday!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Not a Golden, but Pucci is now 4 months and 10lbs!! 

I'm anxious to see what he's going to look like since he's a mutt haha. I'm starting to think he won't get very big.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Liza is a little over 4 months now and 32 lbs.


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

Levi weighs around 37 pounds that was almost last week though, at 4 months.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm fairly new to this forum...Vinnie wan born April 12th and he weighed 42 lbs at the Vet on 8/14...He's a big but very lean boy!


----------



## AbbysMom505 (Jun 16, 2012)

@Vinnies Mom-your Vinnie boy is adorable! My Abby and Maggie were 4 months this Friday. On the 17th Abby was 28lbs and Maggie was 32 lbs. Both girls are lean...but so tall...and getting bigger by the minute! 


*~* Abby & Maggie's Mom *~*


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

I deffinitly wasn't think straight the last time I posted in this thread. Zoey was turning 16 weeks then not 4 months. She was born on the 24th so she hit the 4 month mark on Friday. Weighed her today and she is 35.6 lbs!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Liza was five months old this week, and about 38 lbs. She is halfway through Obedience beginner and doing very well. The next course we will take is the CCG class. She is a little young, but the trainer thinks we should try it, so why not.


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

My new addition!!! Electralon's Reflection Of The Sound--Echo...born 4/26/12


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Mileysmom said:


> My new addition!!! Electralon's Reflection Of The Sound--Echo...born 4/26/12


What a beautiful baby!


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

My Kalispell's Big Sky (Kali) was born on April 14th. Litter of 9 (5m,4f).


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Here's Maddie, April 17th. She's now over 40 lbs. and getting big fast. She shouldn't be much over 60 or 65 lbs. when she is grown.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Bella,*

Our Bella was born April 20, 2012.
We picked her up June 24, she was just 11 pounds
She's now 5 months (21 weeks) and 37 lbs.

Mike D


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

*Augie*

Augie was born on April 16, 2012. He weighed in today at a whopping 41.5 pounds. He loves the dog park and all people he meets. He still loves to eat grass in our backyard (ugh) and has really improved his skills with walking on a leash. He's great!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Liza is a little over six months now and just weighed in at 45lbs. She is bigger than Tess was at that age. She is very lean, just big...


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

This is my Murphy. His b'day is April 20. He's about five months in this photo. I just love him!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Liza is 7 1/2 months today and still 45 lbs. The food went into her height, I think, because she is really growing 'up'....Of course I was worried because she didn't gain any weight in more than a month, but the vet thinks she is perfect.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Please give me some advise. Murph was born April of this year. Almost eight months old and not neutered yet. He's becomming a tough little cookie. Doesn't bother my husband but tries to hump me all day long. Thank the Lord for bitter apple. Is this a dominance thing or time for the neutering to take place. I know the longer the better for him BUT this is getting to be a bit much. I'm not a first time dog owner but this Golden is a tough cookie,,,,,,oh so sweet but HOLY moly!!!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

murphy1 said:


> Please give me some advise. Murph was born April of this year. Almost eight months old and not neutered yet. He's becomming a tough little cookie. Doesn't bother my husband but tries to hump me all day long. Thank the Lord for bitter apple. Is this a dominance thing or time for the neutering to take place. I know the longer the better for him BUT this is getting to be a bit much. I'm not a first time dog owner but this Golden is a tough cookie,,,,,,oh so sweet but HOLY moly!!!!!


Sounds like he hit the teenage phase. There is a very interesting thread on this, called 'parents of teenage pups'. You can find it in the training section.. It has a ton of information!


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

murphy1 said:


> Please give me some advise. Murph was born April of this year. Almost eight months old and not neutered yet. He's becomming a tough little cookie. Doesn't bother my husband but tries to hump me all day long. Thank the Lord for bitter apple. Is this a dominance thing or time for the neutering to take place. I know the longer the better for him BUT this is getting to be a bit much. I'm not a first time dog owner but this Golden is a tough cookie,,,,,,oh so sweet but HOLY moly!!!!!


It's the same with Augie. He'll hump me but not my husband.....it has been this way since he was small. It seems like he humps when he wants me to play with him. I am generally the one who plays with him, not my husband.

We're debating about when to neuter him.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

*My boy Yukon*

I am estimating Yukon being born in April (going with April 9) He is a rescue and is the best dog I have ever had. He is 1/4 Lab and 3/4 Golden and is a big baby!


----------



## Shasta (Jul 11, 2012)

*Hello!*

Our first golden puppy is Shasta. She is now 8 months old. Her birthday is April 23rd, 2012. Also the same day we purchased our first house! Just was on here looking if her littermates were on here too.


----------



## Kerora (Mar 4, 2013)

A little late to the party here, but here are my boys. The golden one is Scout and the white one is Frosty. Both are from the same litter; April 21. Frosty actually lives with my boyfriend, and Scout lives with me. As soon as the breeder brought out Frosty, the runt of the litter, my boyfriend couldn't say no. :








Pups at 6 weeks








Pups now


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Better late than never. I can't believe how big Frosty has gotten. You would never think that he was the runt. 
Welcome to the forum. Your boys are gorgeous.


----------



## AbbysMom505 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hard to believe our babies are a year old this month!! Wow time just flew by!! Abby is 51lbs and Maggie is 61lbs. They are precious, smart, athletic, loving little girls!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My Ali-bug (Jun 28, 2012)

How are all of your babies? I have been MIA for a while now! Ali has been keeping me busy and causing all sorts of trouble! Here is a picture of my baby girl these days!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Maddie's all grown up!


----------

